# رتب الكلمات حسب اهميتها بحياتك!!!



## candy shop (16 يوليو 2008)

بسم الثالوث القدوس


طبعاً كل انسان يختلف عن الثاني في تفكيره ورأيه



كل واحد يدخل يرتب هذه الكلمات حسب اهميتها بوجهة نظره ولماذا ؟



المال_الصديق_العائله_الحب_المستقبل ​


----------



## Twin (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رتب الكلمات حسب اهميتها بحياتك!!!*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أختي كاندي*

*أرتبهم أنا كدة علي السريع*

*1- الحب ................ لأن الحب هو أسمي ما في الوجود بشرط أن يكون الحب صادقاً ونابعاً من القلب وبدون أي منافع أو مصالح ويكون طاهر*

*2- العائلة ................ فالعائلة تبني علي الحب بين طرفين وينمو ويذداد في شكل الأبناء وبالحب العائلي نصل بالبيت الي قمة الساعدة والدفء والشعور بالأمان*

*3- الصديق ................. فالصديق وإن كان حقيقي فهو أول من سكون بجانبك ويسندك في الحياة*

*4 - المال ..................... دة المال وهذه الكلمة تحمل كل ما يريد أن يقوله الإنسان*

*5- المستقبل .................. جاء أخيراً وهذا غريب ولكنه ومن وجهة نظري في يد الله وحده وهذا يخرجه من التصنيف*
*وما علي سوي الأجتهاد في حياتي والمصابرة والتسليم فمستقبلي ومستقبل كل من معي في يد الله ومادمت أجتهد وأحاول وأصابر في حياة تسليم فمستقبلي مضمون*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## sweetly heart (16 يوليو 2008)

الله محبة يعنى اول شى وبكل شى الحب يعنى الصديق والعائلة والمستقبل والمال بالحب امنيح بدون حب مش منيح الحب مقياس لكل الاشياء لتكون ايجابية او سلبية يعنى الصديق ذاته ممكن يكون بالحب امنيح وبدون الحب بكون مضر جدا يعنى صديق عائلة مستقبل مال بدون حب لا شئ 

الترتيب : الحب ثم الصديق و العائلة ثم المستقبل ثم المال 

تانى شى الصديق هو اقرب للانسان لانه يقترب من افكاره وفلسفته من العائلة يعنى اقرب شخص طبعا انا بتكلم عن صديق بمعنى الصداقة مش كل واحد بطلع وبنزل معاه وبشتلرك معاه فى اشياء بكون صديق بمعنى صديق( الصديق هو انا وانا هو الصديق )

ثالث شئ وبنفس المرتبة للصديق العائلة هى سبب وجودى انا منها وهى منى وتقريبا العائلة والصديق نفس الشئ لاجلهم موجود فى الحياة 

رابع شئ المستقبل لانه احيانا بيخص ذاتى وكل الذاتيين مخطئين وحب الذات هو اكبر عدو للذات وبعتبره من الانانية يعنى الشر والخير تقريبا موجود فى كل انسان بس الانسان لازم الخير يغلب الذات الشرير حتى يكون انسان صالح يقبل محبة الله 

خامس شئ المال هو برضوا زى المستقبل ذاتى ونفس المستقبل الشئ المنيح الوحيد فيه انوا بكون مجرد اداة استعملها فى تنفيذ اى شئ هاى الوظيفة الوحيدة للمال استعماله فى شئ يخدم الحب لان المال وسيلة وليس غاية وان كانت وسيلة لا يمكن الاستغناء عنها ومن يخدم الله ويعيش بالحب لا يمكنه ان يخدم سيدين اما محبة الله واما المال والذاتية العنصرية 

candy shop اشكرك دائما على مواضيعك هى من افضل المواضيع المقالية والكتابية 
الرب يباركك دائما


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رتب الكلمات حسب اهميتها بحياتك!!!*

*العائله
الحب
الصديق
المستقبل
المال​**ميررررسى يا كاندو على الموضوع الجميل وربنا يباكك.​*


----------



## ginajoojoo (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رتب الكلمات حسب اهميتها بحياتك!!!*

ترتيبهم عندى كالأتى
الحب .. العائلة .. الصديق .. المستقبل .. المال
الحب من رأيى لازم يكون الاول ..فبوجود المحبة هيبقى فى ترابط قوى فى العائلة وترابط قوى بين الاصدقاء
وبوجود المحبة فى المرتبة الاولى هيبقى فى سلام مع النفس ومع الغير وهيبقى فى رضا بالمستقبل اللى مرتبه الله "نبع المحبة" ايا كان شكل هذا المستقبل
واخيرا بوجود المحبة هاتتلاشى المشاكل والخلافات والصراعات على المال

ميرسى ياكاندى على الموضوع الرائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رتب الكلمات حسب اهميتها بحياتك!!!*

*الحب 
الصديق 
العائلة 
المستقبل 
المال​*


----------



## فونتالولو (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رتب الكلمات حسب اهميتها بحياتك!!!*

_سلام الرب يسوع
العائله 
الحب 
المال  وممكن المستقبل قبل المال بس لو بالمال يكون افضل 
المستقبل 
الصديق  وانا عارف ان دلوقتي مش فيه صدقه اكتر ناس  بيجرحو هما الاصدقاء_


----------



## candy shop (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رتب الكلمات حسب اهميتها بحياتك!!!*

فى انتظار باقى الاراء​


----------



## sosana (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رتب الكلمات حسب اهميتها بحياتك!!!*

الحب
المستقبل
الصديق
العائلة 
المال


----------



## eman88 (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رتب الكلمات حسب اهميتها بحياتك!!!*

*الحب لانه اهم شيء لاستمرار الحياة وسبب اساسي 
 المستقبل 
الصديق اهم شخص ممكن ان يحميك ويسمعك ويقف لجانبك ويشجعك على الحياة (طبعا الصديق الوفي

العائلة لانها هي اسا وجودنا وهي التي تعلمنا الحب والصدق وترشدنا لطرق المستقبل 
المال ممكن ان يكون المال من اساسات لاستمرار الحياة لكنه ليس اهمها  *


----------



## MarMar2004 (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رتب الكلمات حسب اهميتها بحياتك!!!*

العائله
الحب
الصديق
المستقبل
المال


----------



## candy shop (22 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رتب الكلمات حسب اهميتها بحياتك!!!*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ليكوا جميعا 

فى انتظار باقى الاراء​


----------



## makaroka (22 يوليو 2008)

الحب العائله الصديق المستقبل المال


----------



## loay alkldine (22 يوليو 2008)

*العائله/الحب/الصديق/المستقبل/المال*


----------



## بنت الفادى (22 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رتب الكلمات حسب اهميتها بحياتك!!!*

الترتي بالنسبه ليا

الحب     ..................  لانه اساس الحياه

العائله     ..................  سبب وجودى وسندى بعد ربنا طبعا

المستقبل ..................  هدفى فى الحياة

الاصدقاء ....................  ضحكى ولعبى 

المال    .....................  وسيله ليس اكثر​


----------



## ندوش (23 يوليو 2008)

العائلة 
الحب
المستقبل 
المال
الصديق


----------



## monmooon (24 يوليو 2008)

العائله
الصديق 
الحب 
المال 
المستقبل


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يوليو 2008)

الحب الاول لانه اساس كل شئ في الوجود
العائله لانها الحمايه الاكيده من غدر الزمان
الصديق اذا كان وفئ هيكون بالعالم لاني هالاقيه في وقت احتياجي اليه
المال لانه بيساعد علي بناء المستقبل
المستقبل اخر كل شئ لانه في يد الله 

وميرسي يا كاندي علي موضوع الرائع​


----------



## just member (24 يوليو 2008)

*العائله ..................*
*اجدهم ذات اهمية كبيرة فى حياتى *
*هاد لأن ليس لى غير ابى وأمى *
*ربنا يباركلى فيهم *
*

الحب .................. 
دائما ما يجعلنى ابقى على حياتى رغم الامها ومأساتها
الاصدقاء .................. *
*امم*
*مافكرتش اكتير بها الموضوع لأنى اكتر الوقت متغرب ومش مكون لى اصدقاء انتيم منشان اقدر احدد*
*بس احساس الاهتمام من الاخرين والخوف والرعاية دة احساس جميل *
*بشوفو من ناس كتيرة *
*اقدر اقول انهم ينطبق عليهم ها الكلام

المستقبل ....................*
*كنت دائما افكر فية *
*لكن ها الوقت لم تعد حياتى ملكى كى ارسم لها *
*انا هنا لوقت معين *
*يارب اقدر اعمل فية حاجة تفرح كل قلب 

المال *
*ام افكر فية يوما *
*فهو لى مجرد وسلة لا اكثر *
*وعلى ما اظن انة مش من ضروريات الحياة *
*وهاد رأيى الشخصى *
*شكرا اكتير على الموضوع الرائع *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## candy shop (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رتب الكلمات حسب اهميتها بحياتك!!!*

شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتكم جميعا​


----------



## twety (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رتب الكلمات حسب اهميتها بحياتك!!!*

*طب هو فى تحليل فى الاخر*

*ولا ايه النظام*

*نا هقوم لما انتى كمان تقولى *


----------



## ارووجة (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رتب الكلمات حسب اهميتها بحياتك!!!*

الحب<<<الحب الشامل للجميع
العائلة<<<اغلى ماعندي
المستقبل<<<شااغل تفكيري دايما
الصديق<<<مهم في الحياة بس صعب تلاقي صديق حقيقي مش بس بالاسم
المال<<<مهم لتغطية الحاجيات المهمة..وبعد هيك مالوش اهمية... يعني انه تعيش دقيقةوسط اهلك والمحبة جامعتكم بتستغنيك انه يكون بايديك مال للعمر كله

وميرسي عالموضوع عيني


----------



## emy (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رتب الكلمات حسب اهميتها بحياتك!!!*

*الحب *
*العائله *
*الصديق *
*المستقبل *
*المال*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رتب الكلمات حسب اهميتها بحياتك!!!*

*الحب : اساس استمرارية الحياة*

*العائلة : تنقسم لاتنين الاب و الام و الاخوات وكدا و العائلة اللي هاتتكون من الزواج والحب*

*المال : اللي هعمل بية المستقبل لعائلتي*

*المستقبل : اللي هاسعى وراة علشان عائلتي *

*الصديق : بنقابلة في الحياة و سعات مانقبلهوش *

*موضوع حلو يا كاندي يا عسل*


----------



## candy shop (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رتب الكلمات حسب اهميتها بحياتك!!!*

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتكم  جميعا​


----------



## النهيسى (30 يوليو 2008)

لن أرتب شيئا   لماذا  .... ؟؟؟؟؟ 
الحب هو الاول والاخير 
لوكان هناك محبه اصبحت هناك اسره     اصدقاء   لم يصبح للمال قيمه
المحبه هى التى جعلت رب المجد يسوع يبذل زاته المقدسه لاجل محبته للبشر   
اسف هذا مجرد رأييى سلام عينى


----------



## candy shop (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رتب الكلمات حسب اهميتها بحياتك!!!*



النهيسى قال:


> لن أرتب شيئا   لماذا  .... ؟؟؟؟؟
> الحب هو الاول والاخير
> لوكان هناك محبه اصبحت هناك اسره     اصدقاء   لم يصبح للمال قيمه
> المحبه هى التى جعلت رب المجد يسوع يبذل زاته المقدسه لاجل محبته للبشر
> اسف هذا مجرد رأييى سلام عينى



شكرااااااااااااااااااااا على رأيك

فى انتظار رأى الاخرين​


----------



## جيلان (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رتب الكلمات حسب اهميتها بحياتك!!!*

*العائلة
الحب
الصديق
المستقبل
 المال

ميرسى يا قمر*​


----------



## candy shop (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رتب الكلمات حسب اهميتها بحياتك!!!*



جيلان قال:


> *العائلة
> الحب
> الصديق
> المستقبل
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااا ليكى يا جيلان​


----------



## red_pansy (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رتب الكلمات حسب اهميتها بحياتك!!!*

*العائلة*​*
الحب

الصديق

المستقبل

المال​*​​

:Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## wawa_smsm (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رتب الكلمات حسب اهميتها بحياتك!!!*

سلاااااام ياكاندى, أولا شكرا على الموضوع الجميل

ثانيا الترتيب ( من وجهة نظرى ) :

الحب ( لأنه أعظم شىء فى الوجود - الله محبة - وربنا إدانا أعظم درس فى الحب على الصليب , ليس حب أعظم من هذا )

العائلة ( لأن العيلة هى اللى بنمو فى وسطها وبتشكل شخصيتى وهى اللى بتعودنى على الكنيسة من صغرى )

الصديق ( أهم واحد بعد العائلة, لأنى بألجأ له لما أكون متضايق وحزين , أجرى عليه وأفضفضله حتى لو متكلمش )

المستقبل ( أنا قولت المستقبل قبل المال لأن المستقبل فى إيد ربنا, حتى لو المال قليل المستقبل مش هيكون مستحيل من غيره )

وأخيرا المال ...

وشكراااااااااا
​


----------



## candy shop (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رتب الكلمات حسب اهميتها بحياتك!!!*



red_pansy قال:


> *العائلة*​*
> الحب
> 
> الصديق
> ...



شكرااااااااااااا ليكى يارمرمر​


----------



## candy shop (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رتب الكلمات حسب اهميتها بحياتك!!!*



wawa_smsm قال:


> سلاااااام ياكاندى, أولا شكرا على الموضوع الجميل
> 
> ثانيا الترتيب ( من وجهة نظرى ) :
> 
> ...





شكرااااااااااااااااا على المشاركه الجميله​


----------



## mina_007 (8 أغسطس 2008)

*العائله*
*ومن خلال العائله هتعرف اول طرق الحب انك تحب اخوك واصدقائك*

*الحب*
*لان من خلالها عرفت الصداقه باني حبيت صديقي*

*الصديق*
*لانه رفيق المستقبل*

*المستقبل*
*يؤدي المستقبل الي مال وليس العكس
المال*
*يتحقق اذا توافر كل ما قبله*

*وشكررا علي الموضوع الجميل*
*والسلام ختام ,,*​


----------



## candy shop (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رتب الكلمات حسب اهميتها بحياتك!!!*



mina_007 قال:


> *العائله*
> *ومن خلال العائله هتعرف اول طرق الحب انك تحب اخوك واصدقائك*
> 
> *الحب*
> ...




شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا ليك يا مينا

ربنا يكون معاك ويوفقك​


----------



## dodi lover (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رتب الكلمات حسب اهميتها بحياتك!!!*

الحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــب ثـــــــــــــم الحـــــــــب ثـم الحـــــــب


ولا شئ بعد الحب 



فالحب هو زادنا فى السفر وماؤنا عند العطش 


بالحب نستطيع فعل كل شئ وتحطيم الحواجز

فما شئ يقارن بالحب


ولا شئ يرتب بعدة


----------



## candy shop (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رتب الكلمات حسب اهميتها بحياتك!!!*



dodi lover قال:


> الحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــب ثـــــــــــــم الحـــــــــب ثـم الحـــــــب
> 
> 
> ولا شئ بعد الحب
> ...




معقول يعنى هو الحب كل حاجه 

على العموم ربنا يوفقك​


----------



## mero@mage (8 أغسطس 2008)

1)  العائلة

                                             2)  المستقبل

                                              3 )  الحب  

                                               4) الصديق

                                                5) المال


----------



## candy shop (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رتب الكلمات حسب اهميتها بحياتك!!!*



mero@mage قال:


> 1)  العائلة
> 
> 2)  المستقبل
> 
> ...



شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## kalimooo (27 نوفمبر 2009)

الحب
العائلة
الصديق
المستقبل
المال


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*_العائله*
*_الحب*
*_الصديق*
* المستقبل*
* المال_*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (27 نوفمبر 2009)

الحب اولا لانه اساس الوجود لان الله محبه
العائله لانها هى السبب الثانى الرئيسى فى وجودى بعد ربنا 
الصديق لان هى اول شخص احبه وارتحله واثق فيه ويوازرنى فى حياتى بعد اهلى
المستقبل لانه اولا بيد ربنا بجانب عملى فى تكوينه 
المال لانه اصل لكل الشرور لكنه ضروره من الضروريات فهو وسيله للحياه وليس غايه


----------



## المايسترو (28 نوفمبر 2009)

اولا ممكن قبل ما ارتب اقول كلمتين . 

ان كل شخص فى الى رتب هذه الكلمات 

كل واحد عن تجربته الشخصيه وحياته 

 الترتيب كالاتى 
1 .  العائله 
2.الحب
3.المستقبل 
4.المال 
5.الصديق
وشكرااا
ربنا يباركم


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 نوفمبر 2009)

الحب
العائله
الصديق 
المستقبل
المال​


----------



## Alexander.t (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*العائله   

المال

المستقبل

الحب

الصديق


ميرسى امى موضوع جميل*​


----------



## Roma123 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*الحب لانه اساس الحياة فلولا حب اللـه لى لما بذل ذاته عنى                               
العائلة لانها توفر لى الامان والاستقرار و الدفء 
الصديق لانه من النادر وجود صديق حقيقى فى هذا الزمان
المستقبل لاننى من يصنع المستقبل بطموحى واجتهادى وقبل كل شىء معونة اللـه ثم ياتى المال 
thanx candy shop 3la t3abk w raban y3wdk


​*


----------



## semosemo (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*الحب ثم المستقبل ثم العائلة ثم الصديق ثم المال*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 ديسمبر 2009)

الحب 
العائلة
الصديق
المستقبل 
المال​


----------



## candy shop (3 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتكوا جميعا 

ربنا يباركوا​


----------



## مسيحي جديد مخلص (4 ديسمبر 2009)

مستقبل 
صديق
حب 
عائلة
مال


----------



## فيفى وحيد (6 ديسمبر 2009)

الحب.................المستقبل..............العائلة................الصديق...............المال


----------



## meraaa (7 ديسمبر 2009)

_الحب 
العائله
الصديق
المال
المستقبل​_


----------



## harouth (7 ديسمبر 2009)

الكلمات الاربعة بتكمل بعضها 
ما عدا كلمة المال 
لان المال اعتبرها حاجة ثانوية مش اساسية بين الكلمات الاربعة 

على العموم موضوع في منتهى الجمال
تسلم ايدك 
و الرب يبارك خدمتك و يسعد ايامك ​


----------



## zama (7 ديسمبر 2009)

المستقبل + المال + الصديق + الحب + العائلة ..


----------



## وليم تل (7 ديسمبر 2009)

1 _ العائلة : لانها جذورى ومنبت حياتى ومن ليس لة جذور فهو نبت شيطانى

2 _ الحب : هو السلام الروحى والبدنى وبدونة لا يكون الانسان انسان

3 _ الصداقة : هى الصدق والتواصل والتأخى مشاركة وتفاعل متبادل يصعب الاستغناء عنها

4 _ المستقبل : هى نظرتى القادمة لحياتى والنابعة من تفكير واعى وجهد وعرق وتخطيط سليم

5 _ المال    : وهو ينبع من تضافر وتعاون كل ما سبق

وشكرا كاندى

على الموضوع الجميل

ودمتى بود
​


----------



## tena_tntn (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*العائله 
الحب 
الصديق
المستقبل 
المال*


----------



## روماني زكريا (11 ديسمبر 2009)

الحب 
العائله 
المال 
الصديق 
المستقبل
شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع​


----------



## candy shop (10 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكوا جميعا

ربنا يباركوا
​


----------



## ABANOB-FARAG (12 فبراير 2010)

يا جماعة انا عاوز اقول حاجة  كول الناس من البداية لو تلاحظ المال بيبق فى الاخر وانا من رائى انة مش من المنطقى انة نكون متقاربين لدرجة كبيرة  انا شايف ان ترتيب الكليمات دى بس  مش كافى علشان تعرف اية  الاهم  فى حياتك بس انا شايف  ان الى بيرتب  الكليمات بغض النظر عن اى فى المنتدى طبيعى ها يبدا بفكر مثالى جدا ودة لان بيفكر ممكن الناس تشوفها  

لاكن انا ها اقول لكل واحد يرتب الكليمات دى بينة وبين نفسة ويعرف لية و ها يبق صريح مع نفسة ها تختلف الامور

شكرا وصلولى كتير


----------



## Critic (12 فبراير 2010)

*حاليا*

*المستقبل و هو اكيد مقترن بالمال (لا يوجد احلام بمستقبل جيد دون مال لانى بصراحة مش ناوى اشحت هههههه)*
*الصديق*
*العائله*
*الحب*


*لكن عايز انوه انه من وقت لاخر بيختلف الترتيب تبعا للظروف و الحالة*
*مثلا انا الان لست فى علاقة حب فلا اشعر بترتيبه*
*شكرا على الموضوع الجميل*


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتكوا الجميله 

ربنا يباركوا
​


----------

